# Twice-Baked Potatoes...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2002)

TWICE-BAKED POTATOES

Makes: 4 Servings
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

-  2 medium baking potatoes (about 1 pound)
-  1/2 (2 ounces) shredded reduced-fat Cheddar cheese
-  1/4 cup low-fat (1 percent fat) buttermilk or fat-free milk
-  2 green onions with green tops, finely chopped
-  1/4 teaspoon salt
-  1 clove garlic, minced
-  1/8 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
-  Pinch of hot or sweet Hungarian paprika (optional)

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Scrub the potatoes and
prick in several places with a sharp knife. Bake until
tender, about 50 to 60 minutes.

Slice the potatoes in half lengthwise. Scoop out the pulp,
leaving 1/4-inch shells.

Combine the potato pulp, cheese, buttermilk, green onions,
salt, garlic, and pepper in medium bowl. Whip with an
electric mixture to blend well. Fill the potato shells
with the potato mixture.

Place the potatoes in a baking pan. If desired, sprinkle
with paprika. Bake 20 minutes, or until the potatoes are
heated through and the tops are slightly browned.

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (1/2 stuffed potato):  Calories: 149, Fat: 2 g, Cholesterol: 8 mg, Sodium: 249 mg, Carbohydrate: 24 g, Dietary Fiber: 2 g, Protein: 7 g  ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 1-1/2 Starch, 1/2 Fat


----------



## Michelledawn (Jun 11, 2003)

I love double baked potatoes. I will try this recipe . I normally use onion, cheddar, and bacon but  the pork fat sorta ruins things in a healthy eating section.lol.


----------

